# Lighted Nocks: Yea or Nea? Which One?



## tickfarm (May 11, 2006)

The last two pigs I shot have been under a feeder at dark using FMJ's. Both were passthrus and I couldn't find the arrow till the next day. Are the batterys replaceable and what are your thoughts. Thanks....


----------



## Poco Mojito (Jun 20, 2013)

*Lighted Knocks*

Nockturnal have worked great for me. They will add @20 grains to your total arrow weight.


----------



## tickfarm (May 11, 2006)

Poco Mojito said:


> Nockturnal have worked great for me. They will add @20 grains to your total arrow weight.


Thanks for the reply. Are the Nockturnals a one time use, can the batterys be replaced?


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Nockturnals are great. After you recover your arrow you turn the lighted nock off.

Instructions are on the package. I've got some that are 2 or 3 years old and still work great.

TH


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

Nockturnals are good, you can resue if you turn off and don't leave them on. They may change your arrow flight. I found that out the hard way. ):


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

I think they are great for game recovery. Just be aware that if you hunt in Colorado, THEY ARE ILLEGAL.


----------



## fishtails75 (Jul 27, 2008)

lumanoks from burt coyote have worked flawless for me, i stick with what works for me,good luck.


----------



## prophead (May 25, 2012)

I've been using Accunocks when not using lighted nocks & really like them.


----------



## bobfishbw (Feb 3, 2009)

Tail lights. They are the same as Nocturnals exept they are a lot cheaper. I get a dozen for $49.


----------



## Rancher86 (Nov 15, 2012)

*arrow base LED knock*

Mine have worked perfecty, and most importantly can be found easily. Didn't throw my Point Of Aim off either. good luck and I highly suggest them


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

Cant' attest to the others, and like the idea of a dozen TailLights for $49.00, but Nocturnals have worked well for me. And I shoot them a lot in the back yard at targets in low light and at dark after work. I'm told, they should last for ~30 hours total use. All you need is a pointy knife to turn them off after each shot. I won't bow hunt without them again.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

One thing I have often thought: the nock salesmen always talk about how perfectly aligned their nocks are, and how much of an effect it has on your accuracy. Do you think the quality of the average lighted nock is equal to those "perfect nocks." I'm talking about being perfectly aligned with the shaft??? Probably not. So is the hype about the "perfect nocks" just that- HYPE??


----------



## Rancher86 (Nov 15, 2012)

It might just be hype, but I've not noticed any POI difference with regular knocks and different types of lighted knocks. shot side by side. All stuck in the same hole with field points. I'm sure there's some deviation in the alignment, but not enough to throw shot placement off unless at a significant range (50 yds plus). I could be wrong though, who knows, we'll leave this one to the scientist


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Poco Mojito said:


> Nockturnal have worked great for me. They will add @20 grains to your total arrow weight.


x2


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

Another vote for Nocturnals. Of course with any, make sure you get the right ones for the arrows you are shooting. Found out the hard way because they are ambiguously marked with a small sticker "GT", "S" or "?". Can't remember the last one. 
Another point not mentioned is for P&Y, I don't think they're allowed.


----------

